# 2002 MONACO LEMON



## Jan Haybert (Sep 3, 2001)

Don't buy a Monaco product!  We have a 4 1/2 month old 2002 Monaco Executive 42 footer.  It has been in repair for over a month and the dealer can't fix the problem - a badly leaking slide.  Monaco says we should drive it 5000 miles round trip to Oregon and they will TRY to fix it - no guarantees.  No compensation for time and money spent seeking repairs.  They will not buy it back.  We have contacted an attorney. We feel it is unreasonable to expect us to spend so much additional time and money seeking repairs.  We have put over 4500 miles on the coach thus far seeking repairs.  Monaco feels it is NOT UNUSUAL TO SPEND OVER A MONTH ON REPAIRS OF A COACH UNDER WARRANTY!!  Beware of buying a Monaco product.  PS - The dealer's solution was for us to trade in our new coach and take a chance on a new one passing our LEMON on to some unsuspecting buyer.  We won't do that!


----------



## C Nash (Sep 3, 2001)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Jan,
Keep us posted on how you come out with your problems on your Monaco I thought they were supposed to be a top line unit! Tell us the selling dealer. They sound like they have no interest in their customers.  Would like to hear their side. Looks like you may just have to get out the roll of duct tape and have fun while waiting.  Be sure to tell all curious campers that this is Monaco's way of repair until they may fine time to help. 

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## fjohn56 (Apr 19, 2002)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Time after time, not only on this forum, I have heard about Monaco and Fleetwood consistently not backing up their product; inferior quality and workmanship; I don't understand how they can stay in business. I have seen a couple of models from both manufacturers(and WAS interested) but didn't want the hassle of, after spending my hard-earned dollars, them not keeping the part of the deal. Sounds like you might have to get an attorney to get ANY of your money back. Good Luck to you! Don't let this sour you on RVing. It IS alot of fun.
John


----------



## muskybob (Oct 19, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Jan, Don't give up on Monaco yet.  They were extremely helpful with me when I had a problem with my Holiday Rambler which I bought from Camper's Barn in Kingston, NY.  The dealer didn't seem to want anything to do with me after the deal was made, so I contacted Monaco direct. Voila, problem solved.  They do make an excellent product and what I've read from others on this forum and another I visit, I've found people to be very satisfied with Monaco.  Try contacting them direct instead of going through the dealer. Good Luck Jan.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 19, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Have to agree with muskybob about dealing with Monaco direct. Had to take our 2002 vacationer to the Monaco service center in Leesburg Fl. this past Feb and found them to be great.  Problem taken care on when promised and was allowed to stay on lot at night in MH while waiting.  Very efficient
Have not had any problems that required taking back to dealer.  Just fix all the little ones myself. Did take it back because of spider web cracks in front fiberglas around lights but told them I had rather not do anything about them unless they got worse.  They took pictures in case it gave problems after warranty period.


----------



## janicenlarry (Oct 20, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Jan, seem to be seeing an increasing number of complaints about Monaco both on the net and in published letters to the editor of various mags.  
Maybe the bean counters have gotten control of Monaco and they are coasting on their laurels.  Not a good formula for longevity.


----------



## Iris Leuntjens (Nov 8, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Jan, Please see 'reasonable legal help'.  This is our Monaco product,the list of repairs that we have had attemped to make is over 6ft tall. (End to end)  We are going to unload ours, but really would like some of our 40k back.  We have talked to a lot of full timers in HR motorhomes, and not one of them was totally satisified.  What a shame.  They used to be such a good product.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 9, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Iris,
I am confused again :dead: .  In you post under talk back I thought you had purchased a new MH but, here you are wanting some of your 40k back.  I agree for 40 k I would expect a better product than you got but, no telling how it had been treated by previous owner if it was a used unit. Have you tried running a car max title search? If it was a used unit I can understand (not agree) how the manufacture is not willing to offer help.  What year is it? I have a 2002 HR Vacationer and have been very pleased. The service at Leesburgs Monaco plant in FL was excellent for the only problem we have had. Mine was not new when we purchased but, still had manufacture warranty which was transered.


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 9, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Iris,
I agree with Chelse.  I'm confused a little on your other post now too.  If it was a used unit, you get what you buy or in other words, Buyer Beware... :disapprove: .  Find the previous owner and talk to them.  I'd still try the CEO, unless you bought it "As is" used and then you may just be out of luck.  If under warranty of some kind, go for the CEO suggestion (maybe do it anyway and you might get some good faith help).  Good luck


----------



## Iris Leuntjens (Nov 9, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Chelse and Archer,  We did purchase a brand new 2003 motorhome.  The 40k was our down payment.  As for everything being fixed, we have been told by three HR dealerships that the motorhome is unfixable, and all they can do is bandage it.  They have all suggested that we try to get our down payment back, and get out of the home.  The other dealerships we have been in, for repairs, just shake there heads.  I am sorry that I was not clear, but this is a new home.  Thanks again, Iris


----------



## C Nash (Nov 9, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Iris, 
There in no excuse for you having to lose that kind of money on a lemon. Most of us do without somethings so we can purchase the MH or RV of our dreams because we like the life style they offer. I doubt that you will get your money back but, with the dealers telling you it is unfixable I would think the manufacture would at least offer for it to be brought back to the factory for repairs. I would keep calling till I found someone that cared at Monaco. If unwilling to help, I might be inclined to painting a big lemon on the side and camping at Monaco's plant. Get the dealers to give in writing that it is not fixable. One of the reason we purchased the HR was because most people I talked to were pleased with the Monaco units. Hang in there and don't get discouraged.


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 9, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Iris,
Once again, I agree with Chelse.  Don't let them write you off.  You can find out who the CEO is and send email to him/her.  Maybe I'll look for you and if I can find it, I'll send it to you.
Stay tough and things will turn out eventually.  I think the CEO might want to either do as Chelse said (back to the factory to be fixed) or he might want to give you a replacement (new).
Good Luck and try to keep smiling.  So sorry you had this experience.
  :approve:  :laugh:


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 9, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Iris,
I went to the Monaco web site and found out that the CEO's name is Kay Toolson.  Found it by looking at press release done by them.  You might want to go to their web site and under "Contact us" send the email attention:  Kay Toolson, CEO.  Try it.  Might help.  If you can't find their web site, let me know and I'll help. (all I did was go to Google and asked for Monaco Trailers and then found the corporate site and clicked on it and found their main web site.  They have offices/plants in Orgegon and Indiana, I think.
Good luck


----------



## Iris Leuntjens (Nov 9, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Jan, What are you going to do?  We are going to get rid of ours, and move forward.  Do they have a lemon law in the state you live in?  I do wish you all of the best.  Please keep me posted, I will be very interested in what happens.  Iris


----------



## Iris Leuntjens (Nov 9, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Archer, I have tried to contact Kay Toolson for months, and you can not get through to him.  I have also tried to get ahold of John Neptune, with the same results.  Thank you for all of your thoughts and for caring.  Iris


----------



## Iris Leuntjens (Nov 10, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

We received a letter from Monaco today, stating that they would not extend our warranty on the coach.  That was the final straw, if they can not even do that, I do not want anything to do with a company that cares so little about there customers.
Chelse, Do you know where my other post went?  I would like to save it.
Thanks, Iris


----------



## C Nash (Nov 11, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Iris, are you talking about your post under general rving with the heading "Reasonable legal assistance".  If so, go to general and scroll down.
Monaco is saying they will not extend the warranty but, what are they saying about repairing the present problem.  I understand why they would not extend the complete coach warranty but, with existing problems they should be willing to warranty that they will be repaired and stay repaired for a certain length of time. 
Most warranties are no better than the selling dealer anyway as they should help in seeing that they are repaired.  Who did you talk with at Monaco.  I would like to hear what they have to say and the dealer you purchased from also.
hard to understand why they seem to be so willing to help some and not others.  As I said they were very helpful with us but, we have not had any problem to speak off. The problems I have had have been with co detector, converter, which are made by outside companies and has nothing to do with Monaco even though they handled the warranty for the first year.  The frame recall was the only thing directly concering Monaco and they gave excellent service on this but, it was a safety concern.


----------



## Iris Leuntjens (Nov 11, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Chelse,  Monaco said that they would honor the warranty for one year.  The problem is that almost weekly something else falls apart.  That is the reason we wanted an extended warranty.  The letter was from the Customer Service manager, Michael R Becker.  Prior to the letter we were talking to Nathan Poe, technical advisor.  The selling dealership is Thompson & Son in Davenport, IA.  I do however, feel that Thompsons did as much as they could, as far as the repairs go.  Jason, the service manager has been honest with all of the repairs.  He has been very simpathitec (can't spell) and easy to deal with.  All we wanted from Monaco was a little insurance that we would not go broke making repairs.  However, we are currently on our way to pick up our new Newmar fifth wheel and truck.  We are very excited to get out of the motorhome, if we can get it to Texas in one piece.  I do thank you very, very much for listening.  If you do contact Monaco, I would be very happy in hearing what they say, and how they justify themselves.  Iris


----------



## Buddy (Nov 23, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Please all you unhappy owners out there of any mh by any manufacturer. It is the industry who is putting us in harm's way, not just one or two manufacturers.


----------



## Iris Leuntjens (Nov 24, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Buddy,  Please keep us informed on your actions as we would be very interested in how you are doing.  Even though we are in our fantastic Newmar now, we still have all of our correspondence and pictures.  We have never even received a reply from Monaco on our last attempt to get them to do something for us.  You are right, it is unfair that people can be taken advantage of so easily.  There should be somithing that can be done to guard against loosing your money, and possibly being in danger.  Before I got sick, the company that I worked for had to carry insurance in case of faulty product, I wonder if these motorhome manufactures have insurance that a person could talk to.  Just a thought.  Good luck and if we can help in any way, please let us know.


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 24, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Iris,
So what did you do with the old problem?  Did you trade it in?  Sell it to someone (hope you told them all the problems you had, honesty)?
Sure glad your happy with your new toy.  Good luck.


----------



## Iris Leuntjens (Nov 24, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Archer,  We traded it in on the Newmar fifth wheel and a truck.  The dealership gave us pay off, that was the only offer that we had for any amount of money.  Most dealers that we talked to would not even pay it off.  So all in all we lost our down payment of $40K and ten mos of payments.  But, truthfully we are thankful that we just do not own it anymore.  The dealership did not ask any questions about the motorhome, so as far as I am concerned they can deal with Monaco.  (They are a Monaco dealer anyway.)  We are hanging on to everything in case there turns out to be something we can do to get at least some of our money back. However, our health is more important to us and the stress is over.  Hopefully a lot of people will read this forum, and not get treated the way we were.  Thank you everyone for all of your assistance and kind thoughts.  Iris


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 25, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Iris,
Enjoy your new fifth wheel and truck.  I'm really sorry you losts out but happy your now happy   :laugh: .
We have been thinking of a fifth wheel in the future, but not for a couple years.
good luck


----------



## Buddy (Dec 9, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Let's hope all rvers have motorhomes as safe as possible.


----------



## Adamthegreat (Dec 19, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON




The reason you hear the kind of complaints you do about Monaco and Fleetwood is because they sell more motorized units than any other manufacturers. Please think about it logically, and you will see that it would be impossible for these companies to not only stay in business, but stay at the top of the industry if their quality was as terrible as some people choose to make it sound like... Please keep this in mind.


----------



## Iris Leuntjens (Dec 20, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Buddy, My heart goes out to you.  You have the convection to take your problems up the legal ladder, where we just turned our heads and ran.  Good for you!!!  Please keep us informed.  Happy Holidays, Iris


----------



## Iris Leuntjens (Dec 21, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Adam, You sound a little defensive, please do some homework before you judge.  We all know that every manufacture puts out a lemon now and then.  It is only right that they be taken care of.  
Before I retired I worked for a very large manufacturing company as an accounting manager, and I was always willing to talk to the customer.  I also took back product that was a "lemon".  The customer always came first, and that is the way a company should be run.
Monaco has not even had the courtesy to have anyone but a tech talk to us.  They would not even give us a reason for not extending our warranty, although there tech stated we did have quite a few problems, and the motorhome had been in for repairs quite often.
I am very pleased that you enjoy working for Monaco, and support your company, however, not all have the same opinion.
We no longer have anything to do with the motorhome, and are very happy with our new fifth wheel.
Happy Holidays, Iris


----------



## Adamthegreat (Dec 24, 2003)

2002 MONACO LEMON

You aways spoke with "Technical Advisors", not Technicians from the shop. The position of a technical advisor is that of a liason between customer and corporation. It is the same as a customer service rep, but with more authority. I'm sorry you feel put out, and I guess I was getting a little defensive, I apologize. I'll try and keep it to a minimum.  ;>)


----------



## Iris Leuntjens (Feb 23, 2004)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Why can I not see anything after Dec 24??????????????????


----------



## C Nash (Feb 24, 2004)

2002 MONACO LEMON

Iris,have you asked your eye doctor :clown:   Sorry couldn't let that pass   Don't think there have been any post since 24th on this subject or maybe I need to see my eye doctor also but, come to think of it I did see my eye doctor and now can't see nothing with these new glasses


----------

